# Are there any CO's hanging around here?



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Any response Iron Mike? I too have a couple questions....... :noidea:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there any at all in Ontario?I Havent seen one in 7 Years hunting..Seriously since 2005...Pretty sad imo...Grizz


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Nobody stepping forward yet.

I know there is at least one on AT, I sold him a bow a few years back, just can't remember his name.

I just have questions the MNR website can't/doesn't.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

What are you refering to? 
What is a CO in this case?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

cc46 said:


> What are you refering to?
> What is a CO in this case?


Conservation Officer

PM Sent Mike


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Havent seen one in 5 or so years cause the good one retired!
What kind of bow did you sell him Iron Mike? Might know the guy.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

If you call one of the MNR offices I think you ask to speak directly to a CO.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

shakyshot said:


> Havent seen one in 5 or so years cause the good one retired!
> What kind of bow did you sell him Iron Mike? Might know the guy.


He was working the Guelph area when we met up; sold him a Darton Trailblazer. Real nice guy, and not far from me so I figured if he was still around AT I could offer to buy him a beer or 3 while I pester him with questions, lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

why not put the questions on here and maybe the guys can help ya...


----------

